# Someone Help! Brick Packed Dank



## thirdgen4me (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey guys I recently acquired a pound of some mystery bud I believe is blue dream. It came vacuumed sealed and compressed very tightly. Now the weird thing is it almost looks like mexican brick swag but it is high quality bud with no seeds or stems. I think they just cut, dried, and packaged it without curing because the smell is not right. When smoked however it smells amazing like it should. Is there anyway I can save this bud by making some smell come back?

It is NOT mexican swag. Came from some Colombians is all I can say.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 4, 2015)

Picture or it didn't happen


----------



## thirdgen4me (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## thirdgen4me (Apr 4, 2015)

It happened!


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 4, 2015)

What does the bud smell like when breaking up. i feel blue dream has more of a blue berry smell but when smoked the haze really comes out .and the berry flavor on the palate..real smooth smoke...BD ans SLH are my top 2 sativa dom hybrids...i am very picky when it comes to these 2


----------



## ODanksta (Apr 4, 2015)

Typical outdoor from cali


----------



## Rolando Mendoza (May 7, 2015)

Yeah probably some car driven stuff. Suitcase weed or something. I've had Kush like that. But it was always what we call "dodi" here in Texas or "dro." I never payed kush price, even if guy said it was kush, it can smell like it, but not kush trim or kush fluff worthy of kush price. $5 $7 a gram. Like you said, if it wasn't cured, ain't top shelf worthy. If its a profit bag, put it in the freezer for a couple hours, if its for smoking pleasure, why care how its packed? If I get compressed dodi here I'll usually put it in the freezer, inside a bag. Gets dense and a little more smelly.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 9, 2015)

Original poster! What did you
End up doing? If I had that much pot to kinda throw around, id mostly would have made some kind of
Concentrate.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 9, 2015)

thirdgen4me said:


> View attachment 3388160


send me that luh


----------



## OrgyOfMadness (Jun 14, 2015)

that doesn't look anything like tia juana brick to me lol! if the smell is off then ya, they didn't finish the cure. just dried, trimmed and shipped it. you can fix that to some degree. put it in mason jars and leave it alone for a week at a time. open it every 5 to 7 days to let it breath. just open it. count to 10 and then close it for another 5 to 7 days. in a few weeks your shit will freaking stank of dank!

you can fill each mason jar, just don't cram it in there. just let it fill naturally. seriously, the less you mess with it, the better it gets.


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Jun 16, 2015)

OrgyOfMadness said:


> that doesn't look anything like tia juana brick to me lol! if the smell is off then ya, they didn't finish the cure. just dried, trimmed and shipped it. you can fix that to some degree. put it in mason jars and leave it alone for a week at a time. open it every 5 to 7 days to let it breath. just open it. count to 10 and then close it for another 5 to 7 days. in a few weeks your shit will freaking stank of dank!
> 
> you can fill each mason jar, just don't cram it in there. just let it fill naturally. seriously, the less you mess with it, the better it gets.


Count to ten? I dont think that is adeqaute if your trying to cure your weed. he has no idea how long they dried it for if the smell isnt there they most likely let it dry out to fast.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 19, 2015)

The ten second count is the time the jar is open just to burp it i believe, if it is adequately dried i don't believe there is any harm in it but then again im not an expert on curing and the like.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 19, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> The ten second count is the time the jar is open just to burp it i believe, if it is adequately dried i don't believe there is any harm in it but then again im not an expert on curing and the like.


I've read a lot of stuff on curing, this can't work in the long run. The buds should be moist enough to give but stiff enough to be dry all over the outside. Think of it as drying Carmel, if its gooey in the middle the outside should be s shell. The curing part starts when it gets in jars sealed away then you check them day by day, leave them open for a good minute swirl the jar then close them up. The sweeter they smell by day by day, it is working. Keep them at room temp.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 19, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> I've read a lot of stuff on curing, this can't work in the long run. The buds should be moist enough to give but stiff enough to be dry all over the outside. Think of it as drying Carmel, if its gooey in the middle the outside should be s shell. The curing part starts when it gets in jars sealed away then you check them day by day, leave them open for a good minute swirl the jar then close them up. The sweeter they smell by day by day, it is working. Keep them at room temp.


Thanks for clearing that up i wouldn't want to misinformed anybody i was thinking if the buds we're fully dried when acquired that they didn't need the attention as much provided they're dry enough to ot mold and whatnot. Thank you though I'm always happy to expand my knowledge of the plant that brings us all together. Good toking everybody.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 19, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up i wouldn't want to misinformed anybody i was thinking if the buds we're fully dried when acquired that they didn't need the attention as much provided they're dry enough to ot mold and whatnot. Thank you though I'm always happy to expand my knowledge of the plant that brings us all together. Good toking everybody.[/QUote
> I can't say what happened to this
> Guys bud, hopefully he just enjoyed it. But I have an inkling that this stuff he
> pictured at first may have been dried outside in some high heat? The smell seems off and he wanted to salvage it but it is difficult enough to salvage marijuana that wasn't
> ...


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Jun 21, 2015)

Rolando Mendoza said:


> Yeah probably some car driven stuff. Suitcase weed or something. I've had Kush like that. But it was always what we call "dodi" here in Texas or "dro." I never payed kush price, even if guy said it was kush, it can smell like it, but not kush trim or kush fluff worthy of kush price. $5 $7 a gram. Like you said, if it wasn't cured, ain't top shelf worthy. If its a profit bag, put it in the freezer for a couple hours, if its for smoking pleasure, why care how its packed? If I get compressed dodi here I'll usually put it in the freezer, inside a bag. Gets dense and a little more smelly.


Lol that Dodi or dodo... I lived up in Houston for about three years smoked the dodi on the reg with my neighbor. 
This dude had me follow him about two miles into the woods to show me his plants. I get out there and he goes, "This shit is gonna be some DODI" I started laughing so hard because one all three of the plants were males and two, I never heard the word "dodi". Good times.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jun 21, 2015)

Honestly bruve..........i'd either find some drunk horny college kids that aren't headies sluts(i run into rich university of vermont students WHO MUST HAVE THE DANKEST OF THE DANK, COUGH HEY THEY PAY GOOD) and sell them 1.5 for 20 bucks all day or zips for 240 allday long(btw i have no experiance selling herbs just so your aware this is all speculation and stuff) Or if your like me that sack is begging to become bubble hash!


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Jun 21, 2015)

I usually hang my buds upside down on a string, in a well ventilated room, until the stem is almost dry but not completely. When you bend it and here a snap but it stays in tact its good. This can take any were from Three to five days sometimes longer. I then do a final trim, and cut the buds into individual nugs making sure to leave a a little access stem so I can handle buds without touching them. After that i place them in big brown grocery bags and roll the top closed and store in a dry cool place opening the bag once or twice a day and gently fluffing them around to ensure even drying. After doing the brown bags for two to three days they go into mason jars. At this point your nugs should feel dry on the out side but still have a little spongy feeling to them. All of the moisture in the nug is in the center so by putting them in the jar and sealing it you can let the moisture work its way out of the bud slowly. After my nugs have been in sealed jars for about twelve hours I look to see if there is condensation on the inside of the jar. If there is too much i throw the nugs back into the paper bags. If not I leave the lid off for eight hours and put it back on...then off then on and so forth. It doesnt have to be eight hours but think of it as a light schedule 12 on 12 off. Until you have evenly dispersed the moisture throughout the nug from the center. Slowly. Ive left some bud in the brown bags a week or two before i put them in jars. Patience is the key. that's how i do it anyway. I'm no Expert though. I have messed up two beautiful harvests by rushing the drying and curing process.


----------

